# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Anticonceptie en longembolie

## varilux

Hallo,

Het is (wellicht) absurd om een onderwerp als dit genoemd wordt door een man. Wellicht. In 2011 is namelijk mijn vrouw overleden aan een longembolie, waarvan de medici tot op heden niet weten wat de oorzaak is. Eigenlijk was een combinatie van factoren. Vanwege trombosebenen diende mijn vrouw zich dagelijks een injectie Fragmin toe. Daarnaast had zij - naast een reeks andere medicijnen - ook de anticonceptiepil. Helaas kan ik op dit moment niet reproduceren welk merk het was.
Het vreemde aan het geheel was wel dat na onderzoek bleek dat onze dochters niet de anticonceptiepil kunnen nemen, want.... het is nu eenmaal bekand dat dit kan zorgen voor trombose. Waar dit weer toe kan leiden is ons helaas volkomen duidelijk. Ik realiseer me dat dit bericht noch kant noch wal raakt. Wat ik echter van belang vind is dat er schijnbaar beter gelet moet worden op anticonceptie. Eigenlijk schrijf ik dit bericht voor mijn dochters, maar ook voor andere dames (zonder dat dit mij iets aan gaat). 

Dat een "pil" voor complicaties kan zorgen is dus niet nieuw. Dank voor jullie die dit bericht hebben willen lezen.

Met vriendelijke groet

varilux

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Varilux, bedankt dat je jouw ervaring wat betreft de pil hier met ons wilt delen. Ook al betreft het niet direct jou, maar je dochters. Indirect betreft het jou natuurlijk wel. Dan kunnen andere meiden en vrouwen beter nadenken als ze de pil willen gaan gebruiken en zich er beter over laten informeren.

----------

